# the A+ test how hard



## juanitay (Oct 1, 2008)

is it hard and how long is it I'm just starting school so i was wondering:4-dontkno


----------



## ProPc (Sep 22, 2008)

you dont need school,, you just study the book and take the test..


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

There are several practice test online you can take. I kept studying until I could pass these test with high marks. Took the real thing. No problem.


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

If your first op was xp like me you may well find a lot A+ hardware and software there are 2 tests to me out of date.
There is a lot of backward tracking from windows 95 onwards you probibly will never use in real life but it is on the tests 
On the hardware Know the cables connecters and ports by name even thuogh it went back to the first ibm on my test and on the software upgrade paths to other ops and hardware upgrades to support ops 
The test is not hard 
Study and on the test relax when you press sbmit the chair wont explode


----------



## rdonovan1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not sure what is on the new tests, but when I took the tests in the late 90's they were not all that hard to take and pass.


----------



## juanitay (Oct 1, 2008)

so know about my cables and how to upgrade and donie said it will be ok


----------



## ryan32sr (Sep 26, 2008)

The best way to pass the new A+ exams is to study the exam objectives and buy an exam cramp book... easy pass.


----------



## Centric (Dec 8, 2008)

Just took this test on Friday, Dec. 5, 2008.
It's 1 1/2 hour long.
I finished before the time's up though.
It's easy if you study.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

I took the practice exam from Microsoft a couple days ago and scored a 92 on it without studying. It seems like it will be an alright test. Maybe a 8 out of 10 difficulty.


----------

